# Super cheap and easy hay rack



## canela_2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just made a super cheap and easy hay rack for Smudge. I used a stackable bin from the dollar store, poked two holes and each side and zipper tied it to the cage. It cost me a dollar and holds much more hay than the little tiny one I was going to buy at Petsmart. 





I just thought I would share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2013)

Cool--inexpensive and it uses the hutch as an integral part.


----------



## canela_2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, Smudge loves it. Ever since I put the hay in the rack he has been using his litterbox much more consistently now.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 2, 2013)

Clever! Love it! 

Rue


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! What a great inexpensive idea for a bunny hay rack!


----------



## J.Bosley (Oct 2, 2013)

I love the looks of it! Definitely gotta try this one


----------

